#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) or WinForms ??

## Assassin

For some time we have been using WinForms to create desktop applications. WinForms provides access to the elements of the native Microsoft Windows interface by inserting the existing Windows API into the managed code. WPF, on the other hand, is the new platform for the development of Microsoft Windows applications, based on the .NET Framework. This framework provides an extensible, clear, object-oriented set of classes that allows you to develop rich Windows applications.

Microsoft Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) is a user interface framework for creating Windows client applications with engaging and intuitive user experiences. It is a subset of the Microsoft .NET Framework and was introduced by Microsoft as part of .NET 3.0. It combines the application user interface, 2D graphics, 3D graphics, documents and multimedia content into a single structure to help developers create rich, interactive applications.

*Really What are the pros and cons of both WPF & WinForms ?
*​Hybrid-Windows-Applications-Interoperability-between-Winforms-and-WPF.jpg

----------


## Shana

> For some time we have been using WinForms to create desktop applications. WinForms provides access to the elements of the native Microsoft Windows interface by inserting the existing Windows API into the managed code. WPF, on the other hand, is the new platform for the development of Microsoft Windows applications, based on the .NET Framework. This framework provides an extensible, clear, object-oriented set of classes that allows you to develop rich Windows applications.
> 
> Microsoft Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) is a user interface framework for creating Windows client applications with engaging and intuitive user experiences. It is a subset of the Microsoft .NET Framework and was introduced by Microsoft as part of .NET 3.0. It combines the application user interface, 2D graphics, 3D graphics, documents and multimedia content into a single structure to help developers create rich, interactive applications.
> 
> *Really What are the pros and cons of both WPF & WinForms ?
> *​


Actually, I am also a winforms person and this is the 1st time I'm hearing of something better than WinForms.If WPF supports c++, then I'm ok with jumping ships. because I've gone to hell and back to have OOP done with C++ in WinForms and then it made me learn c# just so that I could do it easily, but my love for c++ never goes away. So does this WPF support the above mentioned?

----------


## Assassin

> Actually, I am also a winforms person and this is the 1st time I'm hearing of something better than WinForms.If WPF supports c++, then I'm ok with jumping ships. because I've gone to hell and back to have OOP done with C++ in WinForms and then it made me learn c# just so that I could do it easily, but my love for c++ never goes away. So does this WPF support the above mentioned?


Yes it is, WPF suports C++, But it's .NET framework so it's User interface will be Written in C#.

----------


## Shana

> Yes it is, WPF suports C++, But it's .NET framework so it's User interface will be Written in C#.


Hm...Sounds interesting. Would love to try it for my new project!

----------


## Wondergirl

> For some time we have been using WinForms to create desktop applications. WinForms provides access to the elements of the native Microsoft Windows interface by inserting the existing Windows API into the managed code. WPF, on the other hand, is the new platform for the development of Microsoft Windows applications, based on the .NET Framework. This framework provides an extensible, clear, object-oriented set of classes that allows you to develop rich Windows applications.
> 
> Microsoft Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) is a user interface framework for creating Windows client applications with engaging and intuitive user experiences. It is a subset of the Microsoft .NET Framework and was introduced by Microsoft as part of .NET 3.0. It combines the application user interface, 2D graphics, 3D graphics, documents and multimedia content into a single structure to help developers create rich, interactive applications.
> 
> *Really What are the pros and cons of both WPF & WinForms ?
> *​Hybrid-Windows-Applications-Interoperability-between-Winforms-and-WPF.jpg



hi friend ,
Here are the pros & cons of WPF & window form.
*1.Window Forms 
Pros :
Working with some controls,such as the richtextBox ,is much easier
Less customizability 
Small memory footprint .
Cons :
No markup language for design .
2.WPF 
Pros:
XAML for UI design .
UI modification are much easier.
cons:
Applications take longer to design.
Bugs there are few to zero workarounds ,the hinder development progress.
*

----------


## Moana

> For some time we have been using WinForms to create desktop applications. WinForms provides access to the elements of the native Microsoft Windows interface by inserting the existing Windows API into the managed code. WPF, on the other hand, is the new platform for the development of Microsoft Windows applications, based on the .NET Framework. This framework provides an extensible, clear, object-oriented set of classes that allows you to develop rich Windows applications.
> 
> Microsoft Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) is a user interface framework for creating Windows client applications with engaging and intuitive user experiences. It is a subset of the Microsoft .NET Framework and was introduced by Microsoft as part of .NET 3.0. It combines the application user interface, 2D graphics, 3D graphics, documents and multimedia content into a single structure to help developers create rich, interactive applications.
> 
> *Really What are the pros and cons of both WPF & WinForms ?
> *​Hybrid-Windows-Applications-Interoperability-between-Winforms-and-WPF.jpg



WinForms applications have always been used to develop desktop applications where you want the entire processing burden to be rested on the client machine where as
WPF is a next-generation presentation system for building Windows client applications with visually stunning user experiences.

----------


## Assassin

> hi friend ,
> Here are the pros & cons of WPF & window form.
> *1.Window Forms 
> Pros :
> Working with some controls,such as the richtextBox ,is much easier
> Less customizability 
> Small memory footprint .
> Cons :
> No markup language for design .
> ...


Thank you @wondergirl based on this I'll choose what's best for my project.

----------


## Assassin

> WinForms applications have always been used to develop desktop applications where you want the entire processing burden to be rested on the client machine where as
> WPF is a next-generation presentation system for building Windows client applications with visually stunning user experiences.


Thank you @Shivani So do you believe WPF is the best than WinForms?

----------

